# Why is this happening?



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey guys I'm pretty new to this hobby and have been enjoying shooting BB's indoors very much. I'm still trying to figure out what bands work best for me and the different types of ammo. That being said I have some simple-shot band scraps that I've been using. TBG 1/2" straight by 6" to 7" long and I feel that these are awesome and shoot quite well for me very consistent and pretty strong. I also have what I believe is latex (much lighter in color) cut the same way 1/2" straight by 6 to 7" long. The problem I'm having is that I get a lot of wild shots and consistent inaccuracies with the latex and don't really understand why. I'm taking extra care to shoot and release in the same manner with the same slingshot. My draw is 28". I'm shooting .177 BB's indoors at about 25'. I have plenty of the TBG scraps which I can just stick to but I'm trying to figure out why this happens with the latex.

Thanks for reading


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

could be the other elastic is a different strength and could be effecting how the pouch is acting on release but i'm no expert


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You didn't mention the pouch. For small ammo you need small, thin pouches.


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

Henry in Panama said:


> You didn't mention the pouch. For small ammo you need small, thin pouches.


Forgot about the pouch, It's a pouch from Performance Catapults. It's not too big, could be smaller for BB's and or magnetized I suppose but the same pouch on both bands. as I have multiple of same pouch. Dimensions are 2 1/4 X 7/8ths


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

1/2 inch are a lot of material for .177 BB size ammo . 1/4 inch would do fine . Extra rubber doesn't equate to extra speed . As mentioned , a super small pouch also .


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

treefork said:


> 1/2 inch are a lot of material for .177 BB size ammo . 1/4 inch would do fine . Extra rubber doesn't equate to extra speed . As mentioned , a super small pouch also .


I understand, but why does it not happen with the TBG in the same dimensions? Also is 2 1/4 X 7/8 not small enough?


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

It would not be unreasonable to expect two different characteristics from two different rubbers. Experiment with the problem rubber using different configurations, pouches, etc. I do not have a definite answer. Two different rubbers may perform the same and then some tweaking maybe in order.


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

pgandy said:


> It would not be unreasonable to expect two different characteristics from two different rubbers. Experiment with the problem rubber using different configurations, pouches, etc. I do not have a definite answer. Two different rubbers may perform the same and then some tweaking maybe in order.


It makes sense that 2 different rubbers perform differently, however performance is not necessarily the question at hand I just want to get the ammo to the target in a consistent manner. I'm not worried so much about power or longevity as I am with consistency. The wild shots are beyond my understanding. I guess what I'd like to take from this is whether the tbg or latex is stronger or faster and what type of change is necessary so I can get the BB's to the target consistently. I shall continue to experiment. Thank you for the suggestions thus far.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

slingshotlover said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > 1/2 inch are a lot of material for .177 BB size ammo . 1/4 inch would do fine . Extra rubber doesn't equate to extra speed . As mentioned , a super small pouch also .
> ...


It's sounds like crappy bands then . Did you cut them even ? Tie them even ? Are they pulling with even tension on both sides ? How do you know they are ? Logic says its the bands . Cut another set and see if it happens again . If it does , don't use it any more.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Ive had a set of bands do that. Never could figure it out. Musta been some old stuff. I used them up for ties instead.

Not that this is causing the problem as you say both band sets use same pouch. But you could get your bb's maybe going faster with smaller pouch. I use pouches about 1 3/4" or less long and 7/16" wide for 177's. In fact i occasionally shoot up to 1/4" rocks PFS style with same pouches.

I dont like or trust too big a pouch. Some say it can cause RTS's which ive never had and dont want. So i go small depending on the ammo, but then above isnt small for .117's anyway. And i dont use magnets as that causes more weight too and i dont want the bb to stick to pouch either.


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

treefork said:


> It's sounds like crappy bands then . Did you cut them even ? Tie them even ? Are they pulling with even tension on both sides ? How do you know they are ? Logic says its the bands . Cut another set and see if it happens again . If it does , don't use it any more.
> 
> I understand, but why does it not happen with the TBG in the same dimensions? Also is 2 1/4 X 7/8 not small enough?
> 
> 1/2 inch are a lot of material for .177 BB size ammo . 1/4 inch would do fine . Extra rubber doesn't equate to extra speed . As mentioned , a super small pouch also .


Being new to this I can't be sure that I tied them perfectly even and that they're cut perfectly even but I am/was mindful of it's importance and taken extra care to do so as best as I can. I realize there can be many reasons for this and most likely it's something I did or am doing. I did try heavier ammo (5/16 and 3/8) with the "latex" and no wild shots at all only the BB's shoot wildly. 3/8 felt slow 5/16 was better I don't have 1/4 but I think that might be even better. Seems the BB's are too light for this "latex" at this width. Not knowing exactly what kind of rubber I'm working with is probably the biggest problem. These bands I'm using are offcut elastics from Simple-shot that I got for free. They are assorted varieties and random widths/lengths. They've been very good and have provided me with an opportunity to learn. I'm sticking with the TBG offcuts for the BB's as those have been very good for me. If it ain't broken don't fix it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i was having problems like yours with unexplainable wild shots that weren`t fork hits, and inconsistent accuracy ( even worse than my usual ! ) shooting 1/4 steel and found the problem

was the centering hole in the pouch was catching the ammo . swapped over to a smaller pouch and no hole things got

better --------- metbro frame and 1/2 inch walmart green bands ......


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

fsimpson said:


> i was having problems like yours with unexplainable wild shots that weren`t fork hits, and inconsistent accuracy ( even worse than my usual ! ) shooting 1/4 steel and found the problem
> 
> was the centering hole in the pouch was catching the ammo . swapped over to a smaller pouch and no hole things got
> 
> better --------- metbro frame and 1/2 inch walmart green bands ......


I have concluded that it's the pouch, not so much it's size but as it wears the pull (I believe) is not even because the holes where I attach the bands seemed to have stretched. With a fresh pouch it's not happening. The wear seems to affect the BB's because of their light weight. When I use worn pouch with 5/16 ammo no issues, I miss some but no wild crazy shot s that don't make any sense.

All input is greatly appreciated.

I have ordered some BB specific pouches from Simple-Shot and some others as well to experiment with.

Thanks


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

slingshotlover said:


> i was having problems like yours with unexplainable wild shots that weren`t fork hits, and inconsistent accuracy ( even worse than my usual ! ) shooting 1/4 steel and found the problem
> 
> was the centering hole in the pouch was catching the ammo . swapped over to a smaller pouch and no hole things got
> 
> ...


 if you can get some magnetic pouches from `rayshot`, those make shooting bb` s and 1/4 inch a lot easier to handle and more

accurate cause the ammo stays in the center of the pouch . i`m sure you`ve noticed already its harder to shoot small ammo

than big ammo accurately ----have fun


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

fsimpson said:


> slingshotlover said:
> 
> 
> > i was having problems like yours with unexplainable wild shots that weren`t fork hits, and inconsistent accuracy ( even worse than my usual ! ) shooting 1/4 steel and found the problem
> ...


I tried sending him a pm days ago but never got a response, so I ordered bb pouch from simple-shot instead, they're not magnetic but I'll give those a try and see.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

You can find numerous magnetic pouches on Amazon. Do a "magnetic slingshot pouch" search.

Better yet:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/184-0195093-9501544?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=magnetic+slingshot+pouches


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought some magnetic pouches from Rayshot last week; at the time they were the last ones he had in stock but I'm sure he will make more.

They are very high quality, and Ray is extremely helpful with questions about the pouches.

If you want magnetic pouches I'd recommend him highly.

Edit: Heck if you want ANY pouches I'd recommend him highly.


----------

